# Solved: Help! BIOS update failure on Acer Aspire 1410



## CJS23 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi

Despite some experience in computers, I have made a silly mistake and updated my friend's Acer Aspire 1410 15.4" laptop with the wrong BIOS!

From ftp://ftp.acer-euro.com/notebook/aspire_1410/bios/ I have used Phoenix Phlash to update 3A08 (ATI Graphic).zip INSTEAD of 3A06 (Intel Graphic).zip	(I foolishly looked at 08 instead of 06 assuming it was more up to date rather than checking the Graphics Chipset.)

I believe there should be a way of flashing using a Boot Disk? When I hold FN + ESC when turning on the unit I get 1 long then 2 short beeps which repeats ad infinitum. I believe this means there is at least some hope of re-flashing using this method as the unit does NOT beep when holding any other keys.

When I DO use the FN + ESC, there is no flashing of my USB pen which leads me to believe it is not even reading the flash pen.

According to the readme.txt file

***
1.Winflash Version:
Download the attach file and unzipped it.
Please put .WPH file into Winflash utility to flash BIOS

2. DOS Version:
1: Create a bootable disk.
2: Extract the ZIP file to this bootable disk 
3: Insert the bootable disk into your system, then boot.
4: Run P.bat to execute
***

How can I boot, though when the screen is black? The CD tray will spin a CD and the HDD is accessed too
Any ideas?

Thanks for any help


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Most likely the system is now junk. You can try a blind flash of the bios IF the system will read from a flash or usb type floppy. 
Here are the instructions for making a blind bios flash disk. Note this is for a floppy IF you do not have access to a usb type floppy drive, then you can attempt to do this with a flash drive.

Make a bootable floppy for flashing bios.
Put awardflash.exe on floppy.
copy bios file to floppy.
Put an autoexec.bat file on floppy
Put just this one line in autoexec.bat file.
awdflash.exe ak31s2eh.bin /py /sn /cd /cp /cc 
substitute bios name for ak31s2eh.bin
delete any config.sys file from floppy

Again I would not hold out much hope in this matter. Have you contacted acer to see if they have any bios recovery procedure?


----------



## CJS23 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi

Yes I called the Premium Rate Acer line, they want 55GBP just to look at it and then will send me a quote!

I will certainly be trying your instructions.

Just one question - where do you get the ak31s2eh.bin name from specifically?

I also found some instructions from http://tim.id.au/laptops/acer/aspire 1810t 1410.pdf , this section gave me hope and also the same question. Why the name of ZH7X64.fd ?

**

Steps for BIOS Recovery from USB Storage
Before performing this procedure, prepare a Crisis USB key. The Crisis USB key can be made by executing
the Crisis Disk program in a functioning system with a Windows XP or Vista OS.
IMPORTANT:The Crisis Disk program will overwrite all data on any drive that you use as a crisis disk.
Follow the steps below:
1. Modify the archive name from "zh7 bios" to "ZH7X64.fd"
2. Save ROM file (file name: ZH7X64.fd) to the root directory of the USB storage.
3. Plug the USB storage into a USB port.
4. Press Fn + ESC button then plug in AC.
The Power button flashes once.
5. Press Power button to initiate system CRISIS mode.
When CRISIS is complete, the system auto restarts with a workable BIOS.
6. Update the latest version BIOS for this machine by the regular BIOS flashing process.

**

My problem seems to be that whenever I try the FN + ESC I get 1 long and 2 short beeps ad infinitum.

I will certainly be trying what you say tomorrow UK time and will post what happens.

Thanks very much for your advice - it is genuinely appreciated.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

You can't boot at all with no BIOS, so DOS is really out of the question.

Some machines will load a bare BIOS bin file from floppy (with nothing else on it except the properly-named binary file) with the correct keypresses, but you would need to find out what those are for your machine (if any).

But---you probably have a nice, new paperweight.

www.badflash.com


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

I found this on another forum. I hope it works for you :-

Format a Usb flash stick with FAT(16)
Copy the Bios file to usb flash stick, rename it to ZH7X64.fd (no other files needed).
Remove battery, adapter (power cord) , mouse etc.
Attach usb flash stick
Hold down <Fn> + <Esc>
Plug In the Ac Power adapter, wait about 3-5 secs
Press the power button
Now release the buttons.
It took about 2-3 minutes and notebook powered down itself.......
Then plug in the battery simply power it on.
That's all. Now normal screen appears and acer is alive


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

managed said:


> I found this on another forum. I hope it works for you :-
> 
> Format a Usb flash stick with FAT(16)
> Copy the Bios file to usb flash stick, rename it to ZH7X64.fd (no other files needed).
> ...


Are those directions for his particular brand of board? He has already stated that he has an Award BIOS and that file looks like it goes with an Insyde BIOS.

(Of course, anything is worth a try to avoid filling the trash bin.)


----------



## CJS23 (Jan 29, 2009)

By lucky chance, before I flashed the incorrect BIOS, I did an Everest Hardware Report. These are some of the details from that report on the motherboard in question:-

Motherboard:
CPU Type Mobile Intel Celeron M 340, 1500 MHz (15 x 100)
Motherboard Name Acer Aspire 1410
Motherboard Chipset Intel Montara-GM+ i855GME
System Memory 496 MB (PC2700 DDR SDRAM)
DIMM1: Samsung M4 70L3224FT0-CB3 256 MB PC2700 DDR SDRAM (2.5-3-3-7 @ 166 MHz) (2.0-3-3-6 @ 133 MHz)
DIMM2: Samsung M4 70L3224FT0-CB3 256 MB PC2700 DDR SDRAM (2.5-3-3-7 @ 166 MHz) (2.0-3-3-6 @ 133 MHz)
BIOS Type Phoenix (08/06/04)

DMI:
DMI BIOS Vendor ACER
DMI BIOS Version 3A06
DMI System Manufacturer Acer
DMI System Product Aspire 1410
DMI System Version Rev 1
DMI System Serial Number

BIOS Properties:
Vendor ACER
Version 3A06
Release Date 08/06/2004
Size 512 KB
Boot Devices Floppy Disk, Hard Disk, CD-ROM
Capabilities Flash BIOS, Shadow BIOS, BBS, Smart Battery
Supported Standards DMI, APM, ACPI, ESCD, PnP
Expansion Capabilities ISA, PCI, AGP, PCMCIA, USB

Using all this info, I believe I should be trying the files from the 3A06 (Intel Graphic).zip - I have attached 2 screenshots to show what I mean. All I can see BIOS file wise is ZL1I3A06.WPH which I believe is a Phoenix BIOS file?

Also, looking at the Boot Devices section above, would I be better investing in a USB Floppy DiskDrive?

By the way, the very loud 1 long then 2 short beeps ONLY happens when holding FN + ESC and no other key combination which logically says that key combination would be correct. I just wish I knew which files to try with for definite.

Inside the manual I found at http://tim.id.au/laptops/acer/aspire 1810t 1410.pdf the chipset (whilst still Intel) is not an exact match so I am not convinced the file names in that manual are correct, for what it's worth that manual has this section . . . .

*****

BIOS Recovery by Crisis Disk
BIOS Recovery Boot Block
The BIOS Recovery Boot Block is a special block of BIOS. It is used to boot up the system with minimum BIOS
initialization. Users can enable this feature to restore the BIOS firmware to the factory settings if a BIOS flash
process fails.
BIOS Recovery Hotkey
The system provides a function hotkey: Fn+Esc, to enable the BIOS Recovery process when a system is
powered on during BIOS POST. To use this function, it is strongly recommended to have the AC adapter and
Battery present. If this function is enabled, the system will force the BIOS to enter a special BIOS block, called
Boot Block.
Steps for BIOS Recovery from USB Storage
Before performing this procedure, prepare a Crisis USB key. The Crisis USB key can be made by executing
the Crisis Disk program in a functioning system with a Windows XP or Vista OS.
IMPORTANT:The Crisis Disk program will overwrite all data on any drive that you use as a crisis disk.
Follow the steps below:
1. Modify the archive name from "zh7 bios" to "ZH7X64.fd"
2. Save ROM file (file name: ZH7X64.fd) to the root directory of the USB storage.
3. Plug the USB storage into a USB port.
4. Press Fn + ESC button then plug in AC.
The Power button flashes once.
5. Press Power button to initiate system CRISIS mode.
When CRISIS is complete, the system auto restarts with a workable BIOS.
6. Update the latest version BIOS for this machine by the regular BIOS flashing process.

*****

Sorry for the enormous post! Chris


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Those are for the graphic card's BIOS and not the system BIOS. They are not the same thing.


----------



## CJS23 (Jan 29, 2009)

Elvandil said:


> Those are for the graphic card's BIOS and not the system BIOS. They are not the same thing.


Sorry, I'm a litttle out of my depth here, are you saying I may have flashed the video AND system BIOS at same time? After all, the 1 long and 2 short beeps seem to universally point towards GPU failure

***

*BIOS Properties:*

BIOS Type Phoenix

BIOS Version 3A06

System BIOS Date 08/06/04

Video BIOS Date 05/17/04 
***


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

All I'm saying is that those files are for the graphics cards and not the system.

As far as any beep codes go, they are produced by the BIOS when it detects hardware problems, but with a damaged or incomplete BIOS, they may well be meaningless. Their signifying anything in particular is dependent on a valid BIOS being in existence.


----------



## CJS23 (Jan 29, 2009)

Some slight progress.

I have stripped the laptop down but was unable to identify the BIOS chip in order to buy a replacement.

I have noticed that I can press ALT CTRL DEL and the laptop restarts.

Is it possible that despite using Crisis.exe to Format a USB Flash Pen, this laptop will only Flash via USB Floppy Diskette/.

From a PDF at http://tim.id.au/laptops/acer/aspire 1410 1680.pdf which matches my Chipset exactly, I observed the following:-

***********

BIOS Flash Utility
The BIOS flash memory update is required for the following conditions:
􀁔 New versions of system programs
􀁔 New features or options
􀁔 Restore a BIOS when it becomes corrupted.
Use the Phlash utility to update the system BIOS flash ROM.
NOTE: If you do not have a crisis recovery diskette at hand, then you should create a Crisis Recovery
Diskette before you use the Phlash utility.
NOTE: Do not install memory-related drivers (XMS, EMS, DPMI) when you use the Phlash.
NOTE: Please use the AC adaptor power supply when you run the Phlash utility. If the battery pack does not
contain enough power to finish BIOS flash, you may not boot the system because the BIOS is not
completely loaded.
Fellow the steps below to run the Phlash.
1. Prepare a bootable diskette.
2. Copy the Phlash utilities to the bootable diskette.
3. Then boot the system from the bootable diskette. The Phlash utility has auto-execution function.

*************

Does the above mean I should be able to Boot from the "bootable diskette"

Can anyone tell me what I should rename the BIOS file to?

When I did the disastrous flash, I backed up the working BIOS and I still have the 514k file as BIOS.BAK, I renamed it to BIOS.ROM and would attach but it exceeds the size limit

I am really foolish for incorrectly flashing but desperate seeking a resolution. I have even emailed Phoenix!


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

It seems there are 2 versions of this laptop, one with Intel graphics and another with ATI graphics.

http://support.acer-euro.com/drivers/notebook/as_1410.html

So there are 2 versions of the Bios. Or am I missing something ?


----------



## CJS23 (Jan 29, 2009)

managed said:


> It seems there are 2 versions of this laptop, one with Intel graphics and another with ATI graphics.
> 
> http://support.acer-euro.com/drivers/notebook/as_1410.html
> 
> So there are 2 versions of the Bios. Or am I missing something ?


Absolutely, I flashed the ATI instead of the Intel - it's utterly my fault. I simply assumed (!) that 08 would be more up-to-date than 06 rather than a different chipset. The 1 long and 2 short beeps are only achieved by pressing FN + ESC which leads me to believe that IS a significant key combination.

My gut tells me if I can get the correct files in the correct format ie .BIN,.ROM or .WPH there is hope yet.

This laptop definitely has the Intel Chipset, from the Everest report I ran before I bricked it . . .

*****
Motherboard:
CPU Type Mobile Intel Celeron M 340, 1500 MHz (15 x 100)
Motherboard Name Acer Aspire 1410
Motherboard Chipset Intel Montara-GM+ i855GME
*****
BIOS Properties:
BIOS Type Phoenix
BIOS Version 3A06
System BIOS Date 08/06/04
Video BIOS Date 05/17/04
*****


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

I was mistaken before. You are right. Those files are not graphics card BIOS but system BIOS.

But you keep mentioning "booting". That is not, by any stretch of the imagination, possible. The BIOS must be intact for any machine to "boot", which means "to load an operating system", albeit DOS or Windows.

The only option available to you is loading a BIOS file from some medium directly. Some boards have that ability built into their hardware and can do it. I am not convinced that yours can, but I understand that you want to try it.

But for that process, only the BIOS file has to be on the medium, properly named. No other files should be there, especially DOS files, since there is no possibility that the machine can load them.

I highly doubt that you can replace the BIOS chip. It may not even be separate.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

So it makes those beeps even if you're pressing FN + ESC _before_ you connect the power lead ?

There is a ZL1I3A06.TXT file in the download, it's a history of Bios changes and it says "Add to support "Fn+Esc" crisis key for BootBlock crisis function." which I think means it will also restore the BootBlock section of the Bios which is good news, in effect it should restore the Bios regardless of how messed up it is.

So it looks like it could work, with the ZL1I3A06.WPH file renamed to ZH7X64.fd and if, as Evandil said, that's the only file on the Usb stick.

If it doesn't work you could try a Usb floppy drive with just that 1 file on a floppy.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

managed said:


> So it makes those beeps even if you're pressing FN + ESC _before_ you connect the power lead ?
> 
> There is a ZL1I3A06.TXT file in the download, it's a history of Bios changes and it says "Add to support "Fn+Esc" crisis key for BootBlock crisis function." which I think means it will also restore the BootBlock section of the Bios which is good news, in effect it should restore the Bios regardless of how messed up it is.
> 
> ...


Let's hope it doesn't mean, "Enable ability to use FN + Esc for crisis function", which is really how I read it. It may be an update that allows the very function that we want to work right now.

I'm still looking at a boat anchor, I'm afraid. The friend gets a new laptop.


----------



## CJS23 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hmm - hope springs eternal.

I will be trying the advice given very shortly so fingers crossed! 

Before I "bricked it" it had the 3A06 BIOS on there so HOPEFULLY it should already have the Crisis capability.

Will let you's know what happens!

Thanks again for giving my idiocy your attention!


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Elvandil said:


> Let's hope it doesn't mean, "Enable ability to use FN + Esc for crisis function", which is really how I read it. It may be an update that allows the very function that we want to work right now.
> 
> I'm still looking at a boat anchor, I'm afraid. The friend gets a new laptop.


Hopefully the crisis code to read the Bios file is actually in the BootBlock and still functional.
I think I was wrong before and an intact BootBlock is needed at the start.

Reckon we'll find out soon enough


----------



## CJS23 (Jan 29, 2009)

Well . . . . . I bought a USB Floppy Drive . . . and a pack of 1.44MB Disks.

I downloaded the Phoenix Crisis Recovery Disk from http://www.mediafire.com/?6y2u4p8f7bjm2mm

I deleted the BIOS.WPH file on the created floppy and swapped it with the ZL1I3A06.WPH file from Acer ftp://ftp.acer-euro.com/notebook/aspire_1410/bios/ which I renamed to BIOS.WPH

I held FN + ESC . . . the Floppy Disk Light Flashed and the old familiar noise of a diskette being accessed went on for a few seconds.

Then loud BEEPS of no particular pattern could be heard.

After about 2 mins (felt like 2 hours) the laptop shut down . . .

AND THEN SPRANG TO LIFE!!!

Woo hoo.

I hugged my friend, the laptop and the dog before you could say Loading XP 

Needless to say, I am a much happier and WISER man

As a postscript, I must say that most of the information I gleaned was from http://forum.notebookreview.com/7016499-post8674.html - I simply used a USB Floppy Drive instead of a Flash Pen


----------



## CJS23 (Jan 29, 2009)

By the way, the 3 files on the floppy (after running the Phoenix Tool) were BIOS.WPH minidos.sys and phlash16.exe


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

That's great ! Well done.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

I don't believe it, either. You need to buy a lottery ticket. But your perseverance paid off. Maybe I shouldn't have tossed those HP's so quickly.  (Not really. They didn't have any ability to load BIOS and were not worth a lot, anyway.)

Now gather up all your machines and start those BIOS updates. You never know when you will need a boat anchor.


----------



## CJS23 (Jan 29, 2009)

managed said:


> That's great ! Well done.


Thank you


----------



## CJS23 (Jan 29, 2009)

Elvandil said:


> Now gather up all your machines and start those BIOS updates. You never know when you will need a boat anchor.


Err . . no thanks  I'll stick to what I know in future.

Thanks again, guys.

Regards

A relieved Chris


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Get the boat first ! :up:


----------

